# Pensacola Bay Wrecks/Reefs



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could point me in any sort of direction as to where I might be able to find some Grouper in Pensacola Bay. Does 3 mile bridge hold Grouper? My Dad is coming to town and his health doesn't allow him to go too far from shore and he wants to catch some Grouper after watching them getting caught off of mid bay bridge in Destin on TV. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Asking for grouper spots in the bay is like asking people for their girlfriend's phone number ... :whistling:

For the most part, you won't see any grouper at 3mb. I caught one there a couple years ago and it was when the old 3mb concrete was still there. It was right at the first section that the bridge had collapsed. I've been since to the same spot and it's just not productive anymore for bottom fishing. Just a bunch of juvenile ARS and pinfish. Hope you find something for your dad. You can always catch big reds there at night.


----------



## Beer-a-Cuda (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been in search of them in the bay also. Haven't found them yet, but what i hear from the old timers, deep holes with structure in the fall and winter months are the way to go. I'm going tomorrow in the southern part of the bay between navy point and the pass. Good luck with your Pop's!


----------



## gamesveta (Oct 16, 2012)

*Reply*

Perched on the border between the Florida and Alabama Gulf coasts, Pensacola, Florida is well known for it's beautiful white sand beaches, fantastic fishing, a rich history which dates back to the 1500's, and as the home for Navy Flight Training and the Blue Angels Flight Demonstration Squadron.


*donor sperm*


----------

